# To Save the Emperor



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Reading the Cult Mechanicus Codex I came across this little shocker;



Cult Mechanicus said:


> The Tech-Priest custodians at work in the Emperor's Palace uncover irreparable failures in the mechanisms of the Golden Throne. A dozen contingency expeditions are immediately launched, including a Xanthite war procession sent through the Exhubris Portal. The Xanthites fight through Harlequin Troupes and Daemon hordes alike before reaching their intended destination. In the grave-cold oubliettes beneath Commorragh, a dark bargain is struck.


So, the Mechanicus is dealing with the Dark Eldar Haemonculi for a method to restore the Emperor before the Golden Throne fails and kills him. Or more accurately, has dealt with. They have made a bargain, I doubt this will ever come to anything but the idea is startling. Dark Eldar resurrection technology could in theory save the Emperor, and it is in the best interest of the Dark Eldar that the Emperor remain alive (If he dies then Chaos wins and their race won't survive very long after the Dark Gods consume reality). But there's no way that the backstabbing Twisted Kin won't try to work this to their angle, but are the Mechanicus smart enough to see through their tricks? Who can say.

Thoughts on this piece of lore?


LotN


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

It seems like the next step in a long chain of lore stretching back to Rogue Trader and the Illuminati and the Sensei.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

All I can think is what the Big E has to say about this. 

-So you saved me through the use of xeno technology? I suddenly feel the need to commit suicide. 

Chaos win!


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it would be brilliant if it worked.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> All I can think is what the Big E has to say about this.
> 
> -So you saved me through the use of xeno technology? I suddenly feel the need to commit suicide.
> 
> Chaos win!


Why? During the Great Crusade he never had any issue with the Imperium using/reverse engineering xenos technology.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Considering the webway IS eldar/old one in origin, and that the Secret Project involved digging into the webway to adapt it for Imperial use. So no, the Emperor would not have any hangups against it.

I saw this lore bit a while back with the reveal of the Skitarii army, and it clearly sounds to me that the Mechanicum have managed to get access to the webway. Perhaps a smaller and unbroken conduit, apart from the main branch that Magnus shattered in his hubris. I paid note to the exhubris portal, which I believe is related to Magnus' folly


Sending a warhost through it to strike a deal with the dark eldar, whom retains the most of the eldar pre-fall knowledge in order to surely repair the ruined Imperial Webway I believe. Which would free the Master of Mankind from having to constantly expend all his power to keep the warp rift closed, and allowing him to heal. 

That the warhost is Xanthite is also a curious mention. But it makes sense, if warpdabbling inqusitors have taken it upon themselves to try solve the issues of the failing golden throne before its too late. Where I daresay that other inqusitorial orders would more like to try to sweep the evidence in under the rug, praying for it to go away, or simply ignoring or denouncing it as heresy. The god emperor is infallible!


----------



## thebinman (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought the elder couldn't repair or make the webway? (after all it was inherited from the Old Ones?)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

We dont know exactly what this xantite war procession have looked for in Commoragh. But given that the problem shackling the Emperor to the Golden Throne, -IS- the ruined Imperial Webway, which stands to reason that the dark eldar may have something for sealing it properly

But the Dark Eldar jealously hoards much knowledge lost to their craftworld cousins. 
Like the device used to destroy Valedor, a pre-fall eldar worldkiller device hidden by the druchii. So its not impossible id say that they have something to block up a webway spur. Considering how Commoragh is built, they have a lot of proficiency with dimensional engineering. such as making new subrealms, or letting arena specators all have a close up view of the action, to feel the bloodsplatters in their faces from a distance.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Who wrote the Cult Mechanicus Codex and does he have permission to expand on this piece of lore further?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Mellow_ said:


> Who wrote the Cult Mechanicus Codex and does he have permission to expand on this piece of lore further?


A joint effort between James Swallow, Ben Counter, and Nick Kyme if I am not mistaken. 

Otherwise known as the triumverate; the pillars that hoist Black Library on their shoulders, keeping its coffers filled so that future generations may know that Vulkan most certainly lives, a Sister of Battle is more than a match for a Grey Knight (thus tapping into the untapped feminist market which is brilliant) and that Chaos lurks in every corner from the tires of an ice-cream truck to a discarded titty mag.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very interesting. This would appear to be the first bit of fluff regarding the Golden Throne since we learned it was failing in the 6th Ed rule book. Unfortunately it'll probably be another few years before it gets another mention.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm unsure as to why they would seek out a deal with the Dark Eldar.

In universe, are they aware of the Dark Eldar and their resurrection technology? More importantly, why would the Dark Eldar care enough to help (even if they can?)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The deviants where perhaps offered a whole chapter of space marines to kidnap and use as guinea pigs, in exchange for some old scraps of lore about sealing up webway spurs, would be my guess.


----------

